# New carpet or gel coat



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I’m looking to either have new carpet put in my Nitro 18’ bass boat or gel coat. Does anyone know of a place that re-carpets bass boats? I’ve stripped out the old carpet and scraped and sanded the lids down to bare aluminum. I think I'd prefer to gel coat since the salt just eats up the carpet, but cost will be the factor. This is as far as I want to go myself. Any input would be greatly appreciated. 

Also, if anyone does this kind of work and is interested I have 2 almost new Penn Fathom Master 625 downriggers with 4' booms and clips and 5 weights that I'm going to sell to help finance. I also have 2 Key Largo Cobia/Kingfisher rods with Penn 850s for sell, a large fish bag, marker buoy and other boating/fishing goodies that I'll take pics of and put in the for sale section to help finance. Thanks Mike 850-293-5883


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Gelcoat is not the best solution for this project. It won't bond well in the long run and will crack and flake off of that aluminum. It would be fine on the fiberglass parts, with the proper prep. You could do some of that new fancy marine line x or just go the easy route and do carpet again.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I've seen the marine Line X in some aluminum hulls, and looks good.
Cleans up fast and easy.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

That Line-X is the ticket but it's only done by the Line-X in Sarasota and it's very pricy; I checked into it. I was wondering about the gel coat adhereing to the aluminum; carpet would be the easier route but I haven't found anywhere that does carpet. Thanks


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I did a search on the forum and came up with Pat from Island Quest Canvas. I just called him and and I'll get an estimate and we'll see how this goes. I'll keep ya'll posted and post pics of the finished product.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I went with Terry Pfeiffer for the carpet replacement; he does work for Harbor View Marina. I'll post the after pics when completed. Probably take a couple of weeks.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you considered SeaDek? (www.seadek.com)


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Have you considered rolling a liner yourself? I did mine with Herculiner a couple years ago. It was around $130 per gallon but there are cheaper alternatives.I used one gallon on my 14ft jon boat. It could've used a little more, but it came out great.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

I would go with marine vinyl or hydroturf.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I did consider some type of a roll-on liner but was concerned with how hard the non-skid liner would be to clean; I did get a sample of Durabak and it did look and feel good. Sea Deck is way out of my price range. So a charcoal gray carpet it is. Thanks for the opinions and advice.


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike- Contact Chester at Blazer- he can recarpet your boat for you- he done mine at a decent price. Carpet is the charcoal gray w/UV protection that keith has. msg me for Chesters number
Chuck


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the referral but I already went with Terry Pfeiffer. I also went with charcoal gray. Will post pics when done. Thanks.


----------



## dhunter (Apr 2, 2013)

Chuck.... I saw your message about Chester at Blazer to recarpet the boat. Would you mine forwarding me that info also. I'm wanting to recarpet my 18' bass boat as well. Thanks, Neil


----------



## dhunter (Apr 2, 2013)

MGuns....I'm also planning to replace carpet in my 18' bassboat, very similar to yours. Wondering if you would mine some info on how yours went etc...Thanks, Neil


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a 16' Stratos bass boat that needs new gel coat. Anyone know someone who does that type of work and a guestament of what that would run?


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll take some pics Sat of the finished carpeted boat.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

dhunter - I sent you two PMs.


----------



## dhunter (Apr 2, 2013)

Mike...Sorry for responding back here instead of PM. Can't seem to figure out how to get correct screen to send. I do appreciate the reply and info so much. I can tell that's not the experience you were hoping for. 

Neil


----------

